# Do i close credit union account if going bankrupt



## sophia (22 Sep 2013)

If i am filing bankrupt should i close a credit union account and withdraw shares etc beforehand? Or can they find out about a credit union account? 
Should i tell the credit union the reason why i am closing account?


----------



## millieforbes (23 Sep 2013)

sophia said:


> If i am filing bankrupt should i close a credit union account and withdraw shares etc beforehand? Or can they find out about a credit union account?
> Should i tell the credit union the reason why i am closing account?



Are you closing the account to hide money from the receiver?


----------



## Bronte (23 Sep 2013)

Are you going bankrupt in Ireland?  Do you have someone advising you on how to proceed?


----------



## sophia (23 Sep 2013)

I've small amount of savings for my children in it that id rather they didn't get.  Yes i am going bankrupt in ireland. And will be meeting someone to discuss procedures etc as i haven't a clue about it.


----------



## Padraigb (24 Sep 2013)

If it's your money, even if you intend it to benefit your children, then it is fraudulent to conceal it from the receiver.


----------



## Bronte (24 Sep 2013)

sophia said:


> I've small amount of savings for my children in it that id rather they didn't get. Yes i am going bankrupt in ireland. And will be meeting someone to discuss procedures etc as i haven't a clue about it.


 
Well that's good you are going to get proper advice. The intention that the money is for your children is not going to stand up, it's quite clearly your money and will be taken in bankruptcy, unless you spend if first of course.

Bankrupcy is a big step, are you sure that's what's suitable for you.


----------



## Billo (24 Sep 2013)

sophia said:


> I've small amount of savings for my children in it that id rather they didn't get.



€140k behind the bath ?


----------

